# Using pigeons for retriever training



## LockedFlockSage (Mar 26, 2008)

I am wondering how everyone's dogs react to pigeons and if they are hesitant to pick them up and kind of soft mouths them from all the loose feathers. My dog is a 1yr. old lab, she is force fetched and has been on ducks and pheasants and will keep them in her mouth at heel until I tell her to release, but she drops the pigeon a couple feet in front of me and has feathers all over her mouth. I haven't done any water retrieves with pigeons because I heard it can cause a dog to have a soft mouth. Has anyone else had any problems like this when throwing marks with pigeons on land?


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

I have heard of hard mouthed dogs. where they want to eat the bird. My suggestion would be try and make it fun for her! tease her (play) with a wing on a line and a pole if she'll chase it. Start small and have patience. lots of praise, I was always told that a pigeon smells(or taste) better than a duck. I've had dogs that would'nt touch a duck and had no problem with pigeons. Thats a hard one.


----------



## gunrunner (Feb 1, 2008)

Pigeons have lots and lots of loose feathers right now. The hotter it gets the more feathers they loose. It may just be the loose feathers bothering her..


----------

